# "On The Fly" Species List



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not really the stereotypically fly fisher because I chase a lot of other species than trout. I spend about 1% of my fly fishing trying for trout or salmon. My species list is pretty small compared to some, but for getting my first fly rod less than 2 years ago i think its pretty good. I am curious to see what other species you guys have caught, so please post your list if you feel like it. I wont include "micro" species with a maximum size of 5 in or less.

Rainbow Trout
Smallmouth Bass 
Largemouth Bass
White bass (2 FO)
Walleye
Bluegill
Green Sunfish
Pumpkinseed Sunfish
Rock Bass 
White Crappie
Creek Chub
Striped Shiner
Channel Catfish
Freshwater Drum (Sheephead)
Common Carp
Bigmouth Buffalo
Quillback Carpsucker
Yellow Perch

Thats 18, I probably forgot a few


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool topic. That's definitely a great list for someone who's only been fly fishing for less than 2 years. In my first two years fly fishing I probably only had 5 species under my belt lol 

Here's mine...

Rainbow trout(includes steelhead)
brown trout
brook trout
cutthroat trout
largemouth bass
smallmouth bass 
rock bass
white bass
hybrid striped bass
bluegill
pumpkinseed
green sunfish
crappie(both black and white)
warmouth
yellow perch
white perch
creek chub
river chub
hornyhead chub
striped shiner
emerald shiner
spotfin(or spottail?) shiner
carp
redhorse sucker(not sure what types..)
white sucker
walleye
muskie(caught in a tiny outflow of a lake, but I'll take it)
bowfin
longnose gar
freshwater drum

The only other species I've caught(but not on fly gear) are pike, catfish, spotted bass, and sauger. They're on the list to get on the fly though! Foul hooked a bunch of quillbacks before but haven't actually gotten any to hit yet...


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Considering this is my first year really getting into fly fishing (I've had my fly rod for 3-4 years), my list is not that big.
Here's the list;
Bluegill
Red ear sunfish
Green sunfish
Largemouth bass
Hybrid striped bass
Black crappie
Common carp


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

My list isn't very long but ....
Large Mouth
Small Mouth
Brown Trout 
Rainbow Trout
Channel Cat
Blue Gill
Sun fish
White Bass
Walleye
Crappie
Rock Bass

I hope to add steelhead this fall/winter and carp next spring....


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a good topic and I really had to give this some thought as to all the species I have caught over the years. It is interesting to see the mix that others have caught, here is mine.

Rainbow trout
Brown trout
Brook trout
Cutthroat trout
Cutbow trout
Lake trout
White Fish
Largemouth bass
Smallmouth bass
Spotted bass
Kentucky Bass 
Rock bass
White bass
Wiper (Hybrid)
Bluegill
Long ear
Pumpkinseed
Green sunfish
Black crappie 
White crappie
Warmouth
Creek chub
Warpaint shiner
Stoneroller
Mooneye shad
Carp
Buffalo carp
Saugeye
Drum
Channel Cat
Hell bender
A Bat


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Just over a year for me. That hellbender must have been interesting. 
Blue gill
Rock bass
Smallmouth bass
Largemouth bass
Hornyhead chub
River chub
Brown trout
Steelhead 
Carp
Drum
The one that got away, a large coho salmon I had on for about 5 minutes.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

ejsell said:


> Just over a year for me. That hellbender must have been interesting.
> Blue gill
> Rock bass
> Smallmouth bass
> ...


Indeed it was. At the time, I was swinging a weighted wooly bugger letting it bounce off the bottom and getting some nice hook ups and some decent fish to hand. On a particular swing, I hooked into what I thought was the "fish of the day" thinking it was a nice Brown Trout as it was staying down and not acrobatic like the rainbows I had been catching. Finally getting this closer, I could see its shape but had no idea what it was so I started to walk backward toward a sandy bank to land this since I did not have a net with me. As I pulled this up on the bank, it truly was not happy, thrashing it head side to side so I pinned its head down with a stick. I then got a tight grip around this things neck so it could not bite me and worked the wooly bugger out of its mouth with my hemostats then quickly dropped it back in the river. Back at the Fly Shop I mentioned this creature to one of the guides and he informed me it was a Hellbender; I had never heard of such a thing prior to catching one. He told me they are aggressive, will eat a small trout, has a nasty temper and will gladly give you a bite that you will long remember because they clamp down and do not like to let go! He was released unharmed; I did not get bit so it was a happy ending for both of us.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Let's see here.....

Largemouth Bass
Smallmouth Bass
Rock Bass
White Bass
Bluegill
Green Sunfish
Pumpkinseed
Warmouth
Common Carp
Grass Carp
Yellow Perch
Black Crappie
White Crappie
Walleye
Saugeye
Channel Catfish
Flathead Catfish
Bowfin
Longnose Gar
Freshwater Drum
Creek Chub
Bigmouth Buffalo
Smallmouth Buffalo
Quillback
Chinook Salmon
Coho Salmon
Rainbow Trout
Brown Trout
Steelhead
Northern Pike
Muskie 
Shad (A very large one caught at Providence Dam)
Redhorse
White Sucker

Accidental catches-

A very angry snapping turtle who came at me in waist-deep water
Bullfrogs
A gull that flew too close on my backcast
Clams
Many sticks
A roll of TP
A used contraceptive device, which I promptly cut the fly off not wanting anything to do with that lol.

There might be a couple of others I forgotten, but that's about it.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine isn't super extensive but here goes:

Smallmouth Bass
Largemouth Bass
White Bass
Spotted Bass
Bluegill
Longear Sunfish
Green Sunfish
Rock Bass
Brown Trout

Still trying for:
Steelhead
Rainbows
Hybrid/Stripers
Walleye/Saugeye/Sauger
Pike/Muskies
Brookies
Channel Cats
Flatheads
Suckers
Carp
Sheepshead
Crappie


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll just list a few of the more interesting ones.

Gizzard shad
Northern Hognose sucker
White sucker
Quillback carpsucker
a few varieties of redhorse suckers
Grass pickerel

I love it when you see something new or unexpected on the end of the line.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine isn't as nice as alot of you guys but
largemouth
smallmouth
spotted bass
all the local sunfish
common carp
emerald shiner
creek chub
hybrid bass
white bass
Plenty of tree branches in my back cast


I really want a musky. I haven't fished for them as much this year as last and have had a few on but not landed any so far. 


My list is pretty embarrassing now that I look at it compared to the rest of you. But I stick to the same few bodies of water. I hope to add some trout this winter though.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I mostly just fly fish for steelhead. Given I started last season. I have the basics:

Smallies
Buckets
Rock bass
White suckers
Steelhead
bluegill
Sunfish
Warmouth

That's about it for me. If I had the money to travel to fish for different trout I would but maybe some day.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow some of those lists are huge! some of my goals for this fall/winter are:
Steelhead
Brown Trout
Chinook Salmon

Also want to get a big (5+ lb) walleye from the spring walleye run


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I caught a crawfish one time. That's a fish, right?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Gotta love fly fishing in ohio you never know what you'll catch!
I would list but it's long I have been very lucky to fish in some cool places. Last time I counted I was at 39 species in ohio on fly. Cant catch a bowfin to save my life though, only fish I have ever had this much trouble catching on a fly.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Large mouth
Small mouth
Pumpkin seed
Blue gill
Gar
Saugeye
White bass
Cat fish
1 turtle on accident
Brown trout
Shad
Chubs
White bass Crappie
Suckers
Rock Bass
Green sun fish

And I snagged a skull this year in a spill way


----------



## fooked (Jul 2, 2013)

Fence
Sprinkler
Garden hose
Dog toy


Oh wait.... I haven't left my back yard with the fly rod and I'm not good with it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deeps (Aug 8, 2013)

Brown trout
Rainbow trout
Apache trout
Small mouth bass
Largemouth bass
Rock bass
Sunfish
Bluegill
That is it so far!


----------



## Tom/Caleb (Sep 17, 2006)

Steelhead (Trinity River)
Lahontan (Heenan Lake) :B
Rainbow Trout (Sacramento River)
Brown Trout (Carson River)
Coastal Cutthroat
Eagle Lake Rainbow :B
Smallmouth (Jenkinson Lake)

If anyone on here is ever traveling to Northern California and has any questions on the rivers or lakes shoot me a message would be happy to help if I can.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

This weekend I headed south to my mountain retreat for some fall colors and fishing. While fishing my favorite river, I was able to catch a good number of trout including 2 small brookies which they recently introduced, additionally I was able to add to my species list this weekend as well; I caught 2 yellow perch while using an olive wooly bugger.


----------

